# Your Retro Gaming PC Builds (1995 - 2005)



## MonsterMawd (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey guys, I've started a Retro PC build series  on my YT, here's ep 1 *"Mod like it's 1999"*

I'm planning 2 -3 more videos and asking for photos of your Gaming PC builds from 1995 - 2005. (for photo montage at end of video)  

I will include at least one of your photos posted here and credit your screen name in the video. 

Photos can be taken today, but All hardware must be from 1995 - 2005 era, including the case.


----------



## denixius (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey!

That's a very good idea to create something new.

Are those prices on the video that you showed from a website are looks reasonable? I'm just asking because I don't know.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes, very reasonable. Look forward to seeing what you create!


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 29, 2018)

I have an older PC I could take pics of but it's pretty boring. But I love the type of content you put out, subscribed.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 29, 2018)

http://valid.x86.fr/2587885 
http://valid.x86.fr/1485020
http://valid.x86.fr/1176786
https://valid.x86.fr/vuj5uh

not really retro, just a few of my old machines


----------



## natr0n (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm subbed to your channel. Saw that other day great video really takes you back.

I have a red chenming full tower windowed case with an epox nforce 2 ultra board, 2500 xp-m etc..

I have to dust it off it to take pics.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 29, 2018)

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm05/3644938

this is the oldest machine I kept scores of

not sure if 3d mark existed before that?


----------



## MonsterMawd (Nov 29, 2018)

@natron, Hi, thank you! and awesome, I LOVE chenming towers

@Gorstak, Hi, I'm lookin for photos of builds, not stats or scores. (like this photo below)



Derek's Windows 98 Gaming PC build


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh sorry then, I don't keep photos. I do have a few vids of my old Q6600 with nzxt trinity case and water cooling, but that's like 2007


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 29, 2018)

I have one. But it's got a newer PSU(2015?) to handle the newer GPU(2009). And I have a slightly newer monitor hooked up to it at present. Everything else is pre-2006. It was originally a Lan Plus pre-built system my neighbor gave me a few years ago. I haven't really done any retro gaming on it yet. But I wanted something capable if I ever felt the urge.

Case: Lan Plus mid-tower ATX
Motherboard: Syntax S651M
PSU: Corsair CX750 750W(upgraded from ALLIED AL-A250X 250W)
CPU: Pentium 4 3.06GHz HT(upgraded from Celeron 2.0GHz Northwood)
RAM: 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR400(upgraded from 256MB Apacer DDR333)
Graphics card: XFX HD 4650 AGP(upgraded from chipset graphics)
Sound card: SIIG SoundWave 7.1 PCI(upgraded from onboard sound)
Modem card: x1(originally, but it's on the shelf right now)
Hard Drive: Samsung 80GB
Optical Drives: DVD R/W x2(originally x1, added 1 more)
Floppy Drive: x1
Monitors: Originally a CTX VL 700B 17" CRT(2003). But I also have a Nokia 445Xi 21" CRT(1998) I could use. And it's currently attached to my Dell ST2010 20" LCD(2006 or 2007?).
Keyboard: ativa AT-K-250 PS/2
Mouse: ADESSO H3003 Optical USB
OS: Windows XP Pro 32-bit(upgraded from XP Home 32-bit)

After just the sound card, RAM, and DVD R/W drive upgrades.




Closer to what it looks like now. Though I've since removed the modem card and cap modded the graphics card(which turned out to be a waste of time )


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 29, 2018)

@MrGenius, umm yeah just saying but that PSU is overkill for that system I'm just saying. Maybe a 350W but


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 29, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> @MrGenius, umm yeah just saying but that PSU is overkill for that system I'm just saying. Maybe a 350W but


Definitely. But it was one I already had laying around doing nothing. So...it'll do. 

EDIT: XFX recommends a minimum 400W PSU for that card. The 250W wasn't gonna cut it. Plus, after taking it out and opening it up to fix or replace the noisy fan, I noticed that almost every single capacitor in it was already popped. Can't believe it still worked at all like that.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't have anything fancy, just this old IBM Netvista from 2001 that I threw better parts into to play some UT99, Quake, Freespace 2, Ect.

PIII-S 1.4GHz
PCPartner i815EP Motherboard
128MB PC100 SDRAM
Quadro2 Pro 64MB hard-modded into a Geforce2 Ultra
Original 17 year old Hipro 150W PSU. 
No HDD in it ATM, the original IBM Maxtor 4D 40GB had bad sectors. But I have another Maxtor 4D drive from 2001 that I use in it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2018)

This is my computer from roughly 2003.  Custom acrylic case, Pentium 4 C 3.0GHz, ATI 9800Pro.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2018)

Great video.  Cablegami!  Hahaha... remember how cool it was when they came out with ROUND IDE cables?

I bought my first PC in 1990, a 386/25 and got a Cyrix math co-processor so I could run AutoCAD.  After a lightning strike in 1992, and a forced upgrade to a 486  that was when I first started tinkering and building my own.  Got into overclocking in 1998 or 1999.

These are pre-1995, so just posting for posterity.  The left one is the original 486 MB and chip, the right is the 386 with chips removed.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks guys! I've got your photo added, *SNIP*

MOD NOTE: Talk to the site admin before advertising personal shops.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 30, 2018)

I had an old system from 2005 as my main rig back in 2012 (I really wasn't a power user back then).  I believe it had an Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 4GB RAM, a Radeon X1950 Pro, and a 40GB hard drive all housed in an old mATX HP case. 

Might dig up its remains and recreate it to get some pictures when I get the chance. Be warned that cable management was pretty much nonexistent on that system.


----------



## Rand (Dec 3, 2018)

A funny idea. But where in the world are you getting the parts from?


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 4, 2018)

Great photos, Thank you!  I'll have first wave of submitted photos on Monday, I've also created Retro Gaming PC Video Playlist


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 8, 2018)

looking on ebay at 3dfx cards, BIN listings, which doesn't mean they will sell, but none the less, wishing I kept my voodoo 5 card.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 8, 2018)

Those are ridiculous prices.
 Going rate for a Voodoo 5500 is around 200 bucks.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 8, 2018)

A customer came into my shop last year, plonked a full tower on the counter and said, "I was going to dump it in the street and then I thought of you."
Naturally my eyes were drawn to the case, as I hadn't seen a full tower that old before, and before you know it, I'm stripping it down.
It turned out to be my favourite retro build and was very satisfying in so many ways, although my cablegami needed a little work, to be honest.
An Athlon 700, 768Mb rAM and two Techworks Voodoo IIs in sli and Half Life ran like a dream.


----------



## Honest Abe (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice. Voodoo cards going for 2080ti prices in current year. Who would have thought...


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd run homeworld on that like I used to, on my s3 trio 64 uv+ and voodoo 1


----------



## Hockster (Dec 9, 2018)

Found this in my box of manuals. Wish I still had the card.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Dec 9, 2018)

Love the miniseries you're doing on you tube. Think I got some parts here that I can do a rat Rodd themed PC with lol,


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone for being patient! Here's Ep4 of my Retro PC Build Series, 








thats the FIRST wave of photo submissions, I will have more in next Ep!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2018)

Damn if I'd had pics of my old systems.. Pics here bring a lot of memories to my mind.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2018)

MonsterMawd said:


> Thank you everyone for being patient! Here's Ep4 of my Retro PC Build Series,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed that blast from the past @MonsterMawd 
Keep em coming!


----------



## Vario (Dec 11, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Those are ridiculous prices.
> Going rate for a Voodoo 5500 is around 200 bucks.


Wow, sold my Voodoo 3 with box for ~$120 about three years ago.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 12, 2018)

Vario said:


> Wow, sold my Voodoo 3 with box for ~$120 about three years ago.


That would have been about right.
Sold 2 5500's last year. Got 180 for one and 200 for the other.
Still have 2.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank you! I'll be Working to get Ep5 finished after Xmas

Here's ep4 again if anyone missed it


----------



## Susquehannock (Dec 12, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Those are ridiculous prices.
> Going rate for a Voodoo 5500 is around 200 bucks.


Ridiculous - yes. Wishful thinking sellers. Watching sold/completed listings on Ebay the last few years, V5 always commanded a premium. They are $3-400 currently. Prices on V4 has been interesting. Were selling at $75 two years ago but have several on my watch screen that sold recently at $200 and higher. There is a V4 +box (pci card) with bids up to $430 at this very moment. Should probably sell mine to help fund a 1080 ti.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow. At those prices, I might have to sell another one.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm05/3644938
> 
> this is the oldest machine I kept scores of
> 
> not sure if 3d mark existed before that?



3DMark goes all the way back to 3DMark99 



Sasqui said:


> Great video.  Cablegami!  Hahaha... remember how cool it was when they came out with ROUND IDE cables?



Did you ever made your own? Take a normal IDE cable, cut a slit between every 5-10 wires, pull them apart end to end, and then bunch them up using insulation tape, zip ties or cable management tubing (I don't even remember what it's called anymore).

Or... If you were fancy with a DFI board, you had them already and you just needed some UV CCFLs


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 13, 2018)

What are the Intel and AMD sockets available around that time? I have plenty older part and wish to build one. Thank you.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 13, 2018)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Did you ever made your own? Take a normal IDE cable, cut a slit between every 5-10 wires, pull them apart end to end, and then bunch them up using insulation tape, zip ties or cable management tubing (I don't even remember



No never tried that, more just careful folding and rolling up with cable ties. That is, until I discovered round IDE cables


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Those are ridiculous prices.
> Going rate for a Voodoo 5500 is around 200 bucks.


Why these Voodoo cards worth that much now?


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> No never tried that, more just careful folding and rolling up with cable ties. That is, until I discovered round IDE cables



I was 13, I didn’t have money to waste on round IDE cables so I made my own  You knew you’d screwed up if it would hang on detecting the drives during POST  I also mounted my hard drives back to front with the connectors facing the front of the case so they’d be at least partially hidden.



E-Bear said:


> Why these Voodoo cards worth that much now?



$ 200? They have collectors’ value
$ 1,200? They don’t. Someone is trying to get rich

If it’s a WORKING Voodoo 6000 I can see it taking a small fortune, but the 5500 isn’t that rare. There are several working samples I know of in South Africa alone, a WORKING 6000 though? I’ve only come across one or two on HWBOT and the like.


----------



## Susquehannock (Dec 13, 2018)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> If it’s a WORKING Voodoo 6000 I can see it taking a small fortune, but the 5500 isn’t that rare. There are several working samples I know of in South Africa alone, a WORKING 6000 though? I’ve only come across one or two on HWBOT and the like.


re: working Voodoo5 6000
[H]ave you seen this one? Surely cost a pretty penny. Great to see it up and gaming after watching the buyer search for so long.
From what I understand only about 150 V5 6k were made. With only 30 or so known to still be working. Those who have them are holding tightly. Apparently a lot of them fried on BOOT since the card has very specific power requirements - only a few compatible boards.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 13, 2018)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> I was 13, I didn’t have money to waste on round IDE cables so I made my own  You knew you’d screwed up if it would hang on detecting the drives during POST  I also mounted my hard drives back to front with the connectors facing the front of the case so they’d be at least partially hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I meant what is the reason for it to worth that amount since its old card? Is there anything special about it?


----------



## Komshija (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't have much photos from that time and I sold or disposed most dead/not working hardware. I still have an old photo of my upgraded system which borrowed case and PSU from my PC built in 2002. I have no idea which brand the case and PSU were, but I do know that PSU was "400W".
Upgraded system (from 2004) had AMD Athlon XP 3000+ Barton, Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe, 512 MB Kingmax DDR 400 RAM, Sapphire 9600 XT 128 MB, 40 GB WD400 BB, while Samsung SM551s monitor was replaced with LG 1730B somewhere in 2006. There can be seen unplugged HP Deskjet 845C which had some issues. This is the only photo of that system. There was no such thing as case window or glass panels at the time.




I kept AMD Athlon XP 3000+ Barton for a while, but eventually used it in one retro system which I assembled and gave to one poor family a few years ago.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 14, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> No I meant what is the reason for it to worth that amount since its old card? Is there anything special about it?



I mentioned that above. 3dfx was the daddy of the 3D graphics we have today with innovations including hardware acceleration, anti aliasing, soft shadows and reflections, depth of field blurring, motion blur, multi GPU cards, etc.

“_You could play a PC CD-ROM game without a 3DFX card, but I wouldn’t recommend it_” – Gary Keith of Eidos at the time.

They were a big thing before poor choices and being surpassed ended them.


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 14, 2018)

Komshija said:


> I don't have much photos from that time and I sold or disposed most dead/not working hardware. I still have an old photo of my upgraded system which borrowed case and PSU from my PC built in 2002. I have no idea which brand the case and PSU were, but I do know that PSU was "400W".
> Upgraded system (from 2004) had AMD Athlon XP 3000+ Barton, Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe, 512 MB Kingmax DDR 400 RAM, Sapphire 9600 XT 128 MB, 40 GB WD400 BB, while Samsung SM551s monitor was replaced with LG 1730B somewhere in 2006. There can be seen unplugged HP Deskjet 845C which had some issues. This is the only photo of that system. There was no such thing as case window or glass panels at the time.
> View attachment 112491
> 
> ...


This shit is neat dude


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 16, 2018)

those are awesome photos, Thanks again guys!! I will share them in next episode in my series, predicting around new years


----------

